# Online campaign needs player



## Trip (Dec 16, 2002)

I currently need a player for a DnD3e campaign. Game sessions are held every other saturday night from 7pm-10pm (est), although may last longer. I am looking for somebody who is easy going and gets along well with others. A good amount of Role Playing is used as well. Between sessions we use a forum for Play-by-Post, to keep a bit of action going. 

The game is run in a home brewed world, but uses most of the basic rules. The PHB, and each of the class based books from WotC are referanced, as well as some others from 3rd party publishers. The group is mixed between new players, moderate, and experienced, so anybody is welcome. A cleric or arcane caster is desperatly needed, but any class is fine, and will work. There have only been three sessions so far, and the players just reached 2nd level on saturday night, so you will be able to catch up on the storyline easy enough, and your character will start at 2nd level. 

The game will contain a relative amount of gore, graphic descriptions, and violence, so please take that into consideration. Nothing vile, but mature referacnes are made. 

A quick recap of the storyline thus far is: The PC's are a group of students who recently graduated from a school that trains it's occupents to protect the surface world from the increasing threats below (underdark). Graduating, the PC's have been sent to a small mining village that has recently become the target of drow raids. The body count is steadily rising, and the PC's have been fighting for their lives to stop the drow. Several side stories are occuring, and more than the PC's can handle may be unleashed. 

If you are interested them send me an e-mail at trippinskip@yahoo.com. I will give you a link to the campaign website so you can browse around and see if the campaign suits your tastes. 

Trip


----------



## nameless (Dec 16, 2002)

I sent you an email, I'll work up a wizard unless there's something special I need to know...

-nameless


----------



## Trip (Dec 16, 2002)

I still need a player afterall. First come first serve. If you decide you wish to join the game after you check out the site and get the info, then let me know.

Trip


----------

